# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  WF 3.0 Create task

## gophette

Bonjours,
j'utilise windows workflow foundation 3.0  avec Visual Studio 2005 et XP pro mais j'ai pas les activits create task et sendemail dans la barre d'outils.

Je voudrai cre 2 taches et affecter chaque  une personne qui le validera ou refuser.
Etant donn que je n'utilise pas Sharepoint, comment peut-on faire pour faire apparaitre, create task, complete task, etc... dans la barre d'outils ?

A mon avis windows workflow foundation 3.0 ne fournit pas ces fonctionnalits.
dans ce cas comment peut-on assigner des tches avec windows workflow foundation 3.0 ?
merci

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

creer tes propres custom activities? car c'est exactement ce que sont les activits dont tu parles. si le WF ne le propose pas de base,  toi de faire ta propre activit qui fera ce dont tu as envie.

c'est la force de WF, faire peu mais tre facilement extensible.

----------


## The_badger_man

Tout  fait. Tu as des exemples de custom activities ici : http://badger.developpez.com/tutorie...kflow-openxml/

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

ou l http://lgmorand.developpez.com/tutor...stom-activity/ (  ::langue:: )

----------


## gophette

Bonjours,
avez vous un lien sur les activits personnalise du genre "Assigner une tche" SVP ?
a fait 2 semaines que je cherche

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

ca veut rien dire "assigner une tche" donc tu ne trouveras pas de tuto. quand tu utilises WF, tu cres totalement ta base et donc ca correspond  un besoin mtier. la tche dont tu parles, si c'est un truc de sharepoint alors ca utilise une partie de la base de donnes de sharepoint qui est super lourde et complexe.

C'est  toi de recoder en fonction de ton besoin, de ton modle de base de donnes mais aussi de la faon dont tu utilises ton WF. soit tu passes toutes les infos ds le dbut, soit tu utilises des vnements externes, soit sous forme de webservice. On ne sait pas si tu bosses avec des id de taches, quel type de tche, comment tu accroches  un user, comment celui-ci est represent, peut-il y en avoir plusieurs, etc etc etc.
tout ca, on ne le sait pas donc aucune personne au monde ne peut te donner un bout de code qui fera ce que tu veux car justement ce code, dpend de tout cela  ::?:  Il va te falloir chercher un peu mais ca ne peut pas tre complexe. si tu as bien utilis ton WF, soit au mieux, juste une proprit d'un objet  utiliser, soit un update en base dans le pire des cas, soit 3 lignes de code  mettre dans le Executed de ta mthode.

tu vas russir  le faire  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bonjours,
> avez vous un lien sur les activits personnalise du genre "Assigner une tche" SVP ?
> a fait 2 semaines que je cherche


Faon K2 Black Pearl ? ben tu passes sur K2 (trs bien pour les workflow "humains", mais sans grand intert pour des flux sans interaction humaine) ou tu le dveloppes.

----------


## gophette

C'est compliqu en tout cas.
Je pensais qu'une formation suffirais pour faire du WF mais c dommage
Je vais rater ma periode d'essaie.

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est compliqu en tout cas.
> Je pensais qu'une formation suffirais pour faire du WF mais c dommage
> Je vais rater ma periode d'essaie.


Le plus simple si tu ne veux dvelopper d'activits spcifiques (d'habitude on commence par l avec WF : dvelopper sa bib d'activits adapte  sa problmatique), fais des webservices dont tu pourras appeler les mthodes  partir de la bibliothque d'activits standard.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> C'est compliqu en tout cas.
> Je pensais qu'une formation suffirais pour faire du WF mais c dommage
> Je vais rater ma periode d'essaie.


c'est pas compliqu, c'est juste du C#. aprs tout est question de reflxion et savoir prendre du recul par rapport  une problmatique. c'est la programmation qui est sera toujours comme ca quelque soit la techno que tu utilises  :;):

----------


## gophette

Bonjours,
j'ai trouv une alernative aux createtask WF sharepoint.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...47(VS.85).aspx

Cela me permet d'attribuer une tache  quelqu'un qui se chargera de la valider.

Sans passer par les custum activities

Merci  tous

----------

